# Devolo Dlan 650+ Probleme



## DirtyHarry90 (22. März 2014)

Hallo, gestern habe ich mein Dlan 650+ Starter Kit erhalten. Habe alles soweit wie beschrieben angeschlossen, die LEDs der beiden Stecker leuchten jeweils und auch das Devolo Cockpit habe ich mir von der Herstellerseite heruntergeladen.

Allerdings komme ich über das Dlan nicht ins Internet bzw. ich bin immer noch per Wlan mit dem I-Net verbunden. Wenn ich unter Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter > Adaptereinstellungen > Erweitere Einstellungen gehe, um die Priorität festzulegen, erscheint nicht mal eine Lan Verbindung sondern habe nur zwei Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindungen. TP Link und Microsoft Wifi.

Was mache ich falsche bzw. wie erscheint die LAN Verbindung?

Bitte um dringende Hilfe! Vielen Dank


----------



## navraju (22. März 2014)

sind denn im devolo Cockpit beide Adapter verfügbar?
wenn nicht dann Versuch bitte, beide durch Eingabe der Security IDs hinzuzufügen. 
ist eins der beiden Geräte per Kabel mit deinem router verbunden?
hast du irgendwelche Regeln im router, die nur bestimmte MAC Adressen zulassen?


----------



## DirtyHarry90 (22. März 2014)

Beide Adapter Sind im Cockpit verfügbar. Ja der erste Adapter ist per LAN Kabel mit meinem Router verbunden. Es handelt sich um ein Speedport W723 V. Bei der Konfiguration des Routers steht bei LAN 1 auch Aktiv.


----------



## DirtyHarry90 (22. März 2014)

Ich habe noch ein weiteres Problem, wo evtl. der Fehler liegen könnte. Wenn ich unter Gerätemanager nachschaue, bekomme ich bei meinem PC ein gelbes Warndreieck angezeigt. Die Suche nach Treibern ist aber erfolglos. Ich habe ein AS Rock Z77 Extreme 3 Motherboard falls das irgendwie weiterhilft. Habe da auch schon auf der Website nach Treibern geschaut, die sind aber alle älter als mein PC (PC Januar 2013 erworben, Treiber aus 2012.)

Jemand dazu eine Idee?


----------



## keinnick (22. März 2014)

Ich würde zunächst den LAN-Treiber erneut installieren. Den von der Asrock-Webseite kannst Du ruhig nehmen, auch wenn er aus 2012 ist. Das wird aber die "neueste" Version sein.


----------



## navraju (22. März 2014)

Welches Gerät steht bei dem gelben Warndreieck? Oder steht sowas wie 'unbekanntes Gerät' daneben?


----------



## DirtyHarry90 (22. März 2014)

Also bei dem Gerät steht ALEX PC. @Keinnick Wie installiere ich den LAN Treiber erneut?
Nochmal zur Info: Unter den Adaptereinstellungen im Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter taucht erst gar keine LAN Verbindung auf


----------



## keinnick (22. März 2014)

Lad Dir den Realtek Lan Driver von hier: ASRock > Z77 Extreme3

Einfach per Doppelklick starten, der Rest sollte von alleine funktionieren.


----------



## DirtyHarry90 (22. März 2014)

Das werde ich später mal ausprobieren, vielleicht klappt es ja. Bin gerade an einem anderen PC. Danke dir schonmal


----------



## DirtyHarry90 (22. März 2014)

Jetzt funktioniert es, vielen Dank nochmal  Ich wusste auf dieses Forum ist Verlass


----------

